# URGENT PJ needs home! Philly area!



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

Breed: Terrier, Pit Bull Terrier[Mix] 
Age: Young (between 1-2 years)
Sex/neuter/spay: Male/neutered with adoption fee
Comments:
Young PJ was picked up as a stray and taken to the local animal shelter. He somehow managed to escape euthenasia simply because everyone likes him so much and wants him to have a second chance. However, he has a lot of energy and needs someone who will devote some time and puppy training to him. P.J. has shown much improvement which has extended his time, but he needs an experienced foster home that will teach him proper dog behavior. He is definitely a workable case and is a total love bug. Once you run him a little to burn off some energy, he will sit down and lean against your legs while you rub his chest or pet him. He is still a playful pup with lots of energy and is looking for a foster that can teach him not to mouth. He is currently learning to give kisses instead of nibbles. One of PJs favorite games is tug of war. If you can foster PJ, he would love to learn from you. Attention is a big motivator for him as are treats. He knows "sit" and will do it instantly for a treat. He also seems to get along with other dogs! He's up to date on vaccines. He should not go to a home with cats or small children. 

Contact:
Philadelphia Animal Care and Control Association
267-385-3800
Or email:
[email protected]


----------



## Kel-see (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful dog. 
I really hope someone can help the little fella'.
Only if I lived near that area. 

-Kels.


----------



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, I believe today might have been PJ's last chance. If only I lived near and has the resources...


----------

